
Science Asks: Why Can't We All Just Get Along? - Lazare
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/03/science-asks-why-cant-we-all-just-get-along/254644/
======
jlcx
I think it's interesting that this was covered by Reason and that
liberty/oppression is apparently part of the theory now. I wondered why it
wasn't mentioned when I first encountered Haidt's ideas, because it seemed to
me that would leave libertarians valuing the same things as liberals (fairness
and (lack of) harm), but different interpretations of those values. That's how
I had felt when taking that test, anyway: I felt that my ideals were coherent
and well-defined, but it showed up very much like Mangu-Ward's results, as if
I were a less-moral liberal.

Edit: typo.

------
sli
I'd be happy to tell everyone why. For a nominal* fee, of course.

